# 300: Rise of an Empire - Erste Bilder zum zweiten 300-Film von Zack Snyder veröffentlicht



## TomSauer (18. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *300: Rise of an Empire - Erste Bilder zum zweiten 300-Film von Zack Snyder veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 300: Rise of an Empire - Erste Bilder zum zweiten 300-Film von Zack Snyder veröffentlicht


----------



## OutsiderXE (18. April 2013)

Als Grieche fand ich den ersten Teil hervorragend. Bin gespannt. Werde aber nicht blind ins Kino gehen sondern erstmal umhören wie die Qualität ist.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (18. April 2013)

Wird bestimmt wieder 1a Kino


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2013)

Yeah  Wieder aufgemalte Waschbrettbäuche und Lederschlüpfer!


----------



## Prime85 (18. April 2013)

Oh, Eva Green spielt mit?  Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei 
Der erste Teil hat mir auch sehr gefallen und der steht bei mir im DVD-Regal.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (18. April 2013)

Ich glaub kaum das er besser wird als der "erste" Film.


----------

